

Columbia cybersecurity firm gets boost from Silicon Valley - mtoddh
http://www.baltimoresun.com/business/technology/blog/bs-bz-tenable-raises-capital-20121029,0,7059459.story

======
mtoddh
An interesting tidbit from the article:

"Accel decided to pump $50 million into Tenable, a staggering amount even by
venture capital standards and the biggest investment that Accel has ever made
in a North American company...Its investment in Tenable was five times more
than its original Facebook stake."

